

Enter Amy, x.ai’s robot personal assistant - jgalt212
http://pando.com/2015/06/12/from-elon-to-ex-machina-the-demon-ai-space-is-getting-a-bad-rap-enter-amy-x-ais-robot-personal-assistant/

======
jgalt212
How is the better than Doodle?

[http://doodle.com/](http://doodle.com/)

